# How many Macs do you have?



## Giaguara (Apr 28, 2003)

How many Macs do you have? List other OS - computers and the other's computers on the same house, but the basic thing to count is the Macs ...


----------



## bobw (Apr 28, 2003)

IIsi (7.5) - 6100 (8.1)  -  6500/300 (9.2.1)  - G4/450/AGP/Powerlogic 1Ghz (10.2.5) - G4/400 Powerbook (10.2.5) HP Pavillion 6735 (WindowsXP)


----------



## xyle_one (Apr 28, 2003)

dual 1ghz g4, and a tangerine iBook,
soon i will have three though. i am picking up an old yikes g4 for cheap.


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 28, 2003)

Dual DDR 1GHZ G4
Pismo Powerbook 400mhz
Snow 500mhz ibook
17" iMac 800mhz
Snow iMac 500mhz

I voted 5 because that is how many are in the house at all times.  The oens i didn't include are my dad's powerbook, he travels alot, my sisters ibook, she's away at school, and of course a computer I have/use at my father's office.


This 3 mac limit sucks! I think I should be able to share my music with everyone in my house.  If I buy the cd I can make "fair use copies."  So why can't I with this as well?? I'm waiting on a haxie  I'm sure there will be one, I hope!


----------



## Androo (Apr 28, 2003)

Well, there's 4 in my house....
But i own 2. Scruffy, my blue dalmation (imac: the rip, mix, burn era), and a crappy powerbook g3 (220 mhz, one of the first pb g3 models....).
My dad has a powerbook g4 (the first pbg4 model, he's going to get the new powerbook that should come out in like half a year...), and my brother has a G3 Tower (the last g3 tower made... the blue and white one...). We used to share a 7600 until 4 years ago.....
Wooh~!


----------



## chevy (Apr 28, 2003)

See below... (and there is one additional Plus that was out of order and that I repaired) ->6.


----------



## KKJ (Apr 28, 2003)

I have an iMac DV SE (the one in my signature) and an old Macintosh SE from 1987.


----------



## binaryDigit (Apr 28, 2003)

Any prizes for the most 

Desktop

Mac XL (aka Lisa2)
Macintosh (the original)
Mac128 (after the 512 was released)
Mac512
FatMac (a 128 that was upgraded to 512)
Plus
SE
SE/30
Classic
ClassicII
IIfx
IIci
IIvx
LC
LCII
Quadra 750
UMax S900

Portables

Outbound (model# escapes me right now)
Mac Portable (original with mono lcd)
Powerbook 100
Powerbook 180
Duo 210
Duo 230
Duo 280
Duo 280c
Powerbook G3 (original)
Powerbook G3 (Pismo)

Historical Relationship

Xerox Star (what Stevie saw when he made his (in)famous trip to PARC
Canon Cat (the computer designed by Jef Raskin after he left Apple.  Said to be closer to what his vision of the Mac was to be before the whole Xerox GUI thing took over)
IBM/Motorola PREP/CHRP computers (various, back when PPC was born and everyone was supposed to be able to run MacOS/AIX/NT on the same box)
NeXT (various)

I know I have a few others but can't think of them off the top of my head (hard to keep track sometimes).  And the above doesn't factor in the fact that I have more than one of several of them.  Oh, and this is just the Mac's.

Now you know why I don't include my computers in my sig


----------



## mac_evangelist (Apr 28, 2003)

An iMac G3 600MHz, 256Mb, 40Gb and an LC III, 25 MHz, 32Mb, 120Mb HDD (that i still love dearly)


----------



## powermac (Apr 29, 2003)

Apple II
Color Classic
Mac 512
Mac SE
Mac SE 30
Classic I & II
Performa
Quadara 750
Powermac All-in-one 5500
Powermac G3 300 desktop
Imac
Powermac G4 17'inch
Ibook
All still work, use most of them for different duties.  The powermac G3 300 is still a great Mac, very usable, and upgradable. I use it to run Psychology programs.


----------



## RPS (Apr 29, 2003)

2 of myself, and my father also has 2.


----------



## SoniCX (Apr 29, 2003)

still no apple    ;-(


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 29, 2003)

Does it have to work. If not, I voted wrongly. I have three that work and two that don't. They could work, but I'm too lazy and cheap to replace the parts that need fixing (hard drives and such).

Working: See below along with an original Macintosh.

Non-working: I have an SE and a IIfx lying around here somewhere.

I've also owned in the past an LC, PowerMac 7400/66 and a PowerBook 740 (I think that's the right number) that I've either sold or given away.


----------



## pds (Apr 29, 2003)

but not by that much
3 or less 29
4 or more 17 and counting

but then y'all are kind of an unusual sample...  

two lc III typing stations ->7.6
one 1400 powerbook/desktop (battery)->8.1
one imac dv se -> X.2.4
tangerine clamshell (recently liberated from the desktop) -> X.2.4


----------



## Randman (Apr 29, 2003)

Bruddah, could some kind soul spare of cup of Quadra for us less fortunate ones...

   I've almost always had a suped-up Mac or 2 at work, but at home now I'm just using 2 iBooks, a graphite clamshell and a snow model, both maxed on ram with AirPort, bluetooth, trakball, external speakers, fm transmitter, my tv2go usb-television converter, an external hard drive, a ton of 250 zip disks somewhere in the closet, the requisite 10-gig iPod (with a new one ordered) and a Palm Tungsten T with a Mac OS launcher skin and iTunes skin for its mp3 player.  Sniff, I feel so depraved, I mean deprived. 

Oh, and somewhere I have one of those %@#(&@! hockey puck mouses than don't get talked about much in reputable company.


----------



## JFlynn (Apr 29, 2003)

I just have my 1 iBook. Im buying a Powerbook, but wont see the two at the same time (had to sell one for the other).

I have a PC downstairs, but dont use it.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 29, 2003)

Tengo una computadora.  Es muy bonita.    See my sig, that's all I have.  
As for all the ones I've had before...
Macintosh 512Ke 8MHz | OS 1.1 (Upgraded to 7) | 2 MB RAM | 20 MB HD | 800k floppy | Labtec Speakers
Macintosh II 33MHz '040 | OS 7.2 | 16 MB RAM | 80 MB HD | 800k floppy x2 | 256 color card
Performa 6200CD 75MHz | OS 9.2 | 40 MB RAM | 1 GB HD | 4x CD-ROM
Strawberry iMac 333MHz | OS X 10.1.5 | 160 MB RAM | 6 GB HD | 24x CD-ROM drive | Wacom Graphire | USB Floppy | Macally USB Mic
Lime iMac DV 400MHz | OS X 10.2.5 | 192 MB RAM | 40 GB HD | CD/DVD slot load | Wacom Graphire | Archos 10 GB | Macally USB Mic  (Only got rid of this one about two weeks ago!)


----------



## anerki (Apr 30, 2003)

Not in use anymore:

Apple II (3 or 4)
Classic II
Macintosh IIfx
Performa 630
Quadra LC475 (Same as Performa 630?)
Macintosh SE
Powerbook 180
Powerbook 270c (2x)
Powerbook 5300ce
iMac rev a (Although I still boot it sometimes and it remains in my room, that's why it's in my sig, it just has sentimental value and nothing beats playing those old games on an iMac that was made for them!)

Still in use:

Powermac G4/450 (2x, my dad and I)
Powerbook G3/233 (I, because it has scsi and is portable, sorta)
Powerbook G4/1000

2 PCs, not included in the count
Acer sth sth P4 or sth like that for my sister
And an old Pentium box with a Turbo button

As you migth have noticed, I never sell an old box. I used to have a Powerbook Duo 280c but that got lost in transportation when it went to Apple for repairs so I got a 5300ce as replacement.


----------



## oniq (May 2, 2003)

Had a Powerbook G3 500mhz, traded for my little iBook... lower ram, but much better to lug around.


----------



## dixonbm (May 2, 2003)

I didn't realize we were counting old macs that can't use the music store or that we aren't even using at all.  

In that case, I've got a 6400 and a 6500 sitting in a closet.


----------



## dtmdoc (May 3, 2003)

check the sig, although i am going to get a powerbook soon


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 3, 2003)

I have my Cube (in Sig ) ... but does the iPod Count?!


----------



## ksv (May 4, 2003)

I don't own all of them - but use them all 

Listed by performance:
PowerBook G4/550
Power Macintosh G4/500
iBook G3/500
20th Anniversary Macintosh G3/500
Power Macintosh 7600 604e/132
PowerBook 1400cs 603/117
Macintosh Performa 5200 603/75
Power Macintosh 7100 601/66
Macintosh IIci 68030/25
Macintosh Quadra 700 68040/25


----------



## RacerX (May 5, 2003)

Currently in my home (by name):

*Euclid:* iMac - Mac OS X v10.2.x
*Milnor:* PowerBook G3 - Mac OS X v10.2.x
*Fermi:* Power Macintosh 7100 (G3/266) - Mac OS 8.6
*HAL 9000:* Quadra 950 (PPC601/66) - Mac OS 8.1
*SAL 9000:* Quadra 900 - Mac OS 8.1
*Bonnet:* Quadra 700 - A/UX 3.0.1
*Doyle:* PowerBook Duo 280 - Mac OS 8.1
*n/a:* Macintosh IIcx - System 7.1
*Feynman:* IBM ThinkPad 760ED - Rhapsody 5.1
*Riemann:* DEC Celebris XL5166 - Rhapsody 5.1
*Gauss:* SGI Indy - Irix 6.2
*Euler:* SGI IRIS Indigo - Irix 5.3
*Morse:* SGI IRIS Indigo - Irix 5.3
*Archimedes:* Sun SPARCclassic - Solaris 7
*n/a:* Sun SPARCclassic - n/a
*n/a:* DEC Venturis FX - OPENSTEP 4.2
*n/a:* Apple IIe - n/a
If a system doesn't have a name, it is most likely not on my network and not running currently.

Of these systems, Euclid, Milnor, Fermi, Riemann and Gauss are on pretty much 24/7 (Feynman is Milnor's backup and is used at least once a week). Riemann is the current uptime champion at 126 days, 11+ hours (it is shooting for the record of just over 280+ days set by Archimedes back in 2001).


----------



## GraphicUmp (Dec 14, 2003)

Mac Classic - 7.1
PowerBook Duo 210 - 7.55 (bf's)
Performa 550 - 7.6.1
PowerBook 5300c - 8.6 (about to be the bf's)
Performa 6200CD - 9.1
PowerBook 1400c - 8.6 (mine)
PowerMac 7300 (G3/250) - 9.2.2 (my print server)
Apple LaserWriter Pro 600 - attached via LocalTalk to the 7300, 
         which is attached via ethernet to the router (LocalTalk Bridge works!)
Beige G3 DT - 9.2.2 (bf's daughter's computer here)
B&W G3/400 - 9.2.2 (bf's daughter's computer @ mom's)
B&W G3/550 - 10.3.1/9.2.2 (MINE)


----------



## iMan (Dec 15, 2003)

I would have a few hundred of them if it wasn't for the wife.... 

Viktor


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 15, 2003)

book fan:
1x ibook G3 600 12'
1x alubook G4 866 12'
1x tibook G4 1Ghz 15.2'
next: alubook G5 1.4ghz 15.2'


----------



## bookem (Dec 15, 2003)

G5 1.6  10.3
Cube 450  10.3
iBook 800  10.3
iBook 500  10.2.8
PM 6100/60  8.something as I remember.  Saved from the scrap heap
SE/30  A/UX and System 6
Quadra 660 Think it's 8.0? Also saved from the bin.

These all work. In Daily use is the G5, iBook 800 and the Cube.  

Then there's others like Amigas, Archimedes, a Sparc, a BBC Master, a Spectrum 48k and a few other 80/90's home computers.


----------



## DJ Dylan (Dec 15, 2003)

At my house, when I'm there we have:

Pentium 4 2.8GHz
Pentium 4 1.8GHz
Pentium 4 2GHz
Powerbook G4 (867MHz) (mine)


----------



## Sogni (Dec 16, 2003)

4 Macs (well, 3 if you only count the ones I use) and 3 PCs (1 if you only count the ones I use, 0 if the server doesn't count )

12" PowerBook 1Ghz - My Main System - it's practically attached to me. 

Dual G4 533mhz "Digital Audio" - Soon to be my "Base station" at the office (plug everything to it that is) - File server/backup server, render station, Scan station, Print Center, etc. 

G3 Desktop - coming home as a backup Mac and a general house use Mac (in Spanish, heh).

Performa 550 - FREE to good home! Runs!

===

1Ghz Athlon - Minimal Resources, just enough for Windows Tech Support (yeah, unfortunatly I have to do that too), The Sims and Sim City 4  (wish I got SC4 for Mac! Doh!) 

800 Mhz Duron - Frankenstein is dead! Other than stealing the RAM and HDD, no idea what will become of this freak. 

800 Mhz Duron made into a 2U Rack-Mount - Domain Server (does this count? )


----------



## Randman (Dec 16, 2003)

Ok, I can post a second time, ha! Anyway, still at 2 Macs currently, but I've upgraded. Sold the IceBook and have a G4 1Ghz IceBook on order (one week and I great deal through my company's computer distributor). And I have a 20-gig iPod now (10 went to the significant other). Oh, and a kicking Nokia 6600 which syncs quite well, thank you.

I did see a 20th anniversary Mac at one of the Apple dealers here a few days ago, but sadly it wasn't for sale.


----------



## mjs975s (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow where does everyone get money to own all these macs?   I'm a poor college student so I've been saving forever for my new 15" AluBook.  Best investment ever.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 4, 2004)

mjs975s said:
			
		

> Wow where does everyone get money to own all these macs?   I'm a poor college student so I've been saving forever for my new 15" AluBook.  Best investment ever.


I rarely (if ever) buy new systems. Computers (like cars) lose there value once you start using them. You could have saved money buying a slightly used PowerBook instead of a brand new one and spent that money on apps... or food!

I work on Macs for a living and couldn't afford a new 15" PowerBook (and I get a discount too).


----------



## mjs975s (Jan 4, 2004)

RacerX said:
			
		

> I rarely (if ever) buy new systems. Computers (like cars) lose there value once you start using them. You could have saved money buying a slightly used PowerBook instead of a brand new one and spent that money on apps... or food!
> 
> I work on Macs for a living and couldn't afford a new 15" PowerBook (and I get a discount too).



Nah I got a student developer discount.  Most used powerbooks were the same price or more than my 1.25 w/ SD with the discount.  Also I had a powerbook in the past and got rid of it because of all the problems.. paint chipping, too hot, keyboard breaking, ect ect.  Wasn't going to get a product that I knew had defects just to save $100 at the most.  In fact, I got a brand new AluBook for less than I could have gotten a refurb one from the Apple store and it was all old technology.


----------



## stingerman (Jan 5, 2004)

You know I have a PM G4 that was bought in the summer of 2000, before the Summer 2000 release.  In the meantime, I bought 4 Wintel PCs (including two notebooks) and now I pretty much use the PowerMac for everything.  If others are like me than the Mac Marketshare is a lot larger than the sales figures tell.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 5, 2004)

I had the iBook when this thread started... now it has a new owner, and I have a PowerBook. There was also an iMac in the house, not mine, and .. idem now. So now there is a G5 .. but I still feel I should answer "one" as it's how many _I_ I have and  right now. :-/


----------



## Sogni (Jan 5, 2004)

I got my PowerBook and Accessories at Student Discount... wish one of them would have been more memory - but oh well. I'm happy!


----------



## sinnwell (Jan 5, 2004)

I miscounted and said 6 when I really have 8:

Macintosh 512K
Macintosh Plus
Macintosh LCII
PowerMacintosh 7500/100
PowerMacintosh 7300/200
PowerMacintosh 7300/200
PowerMacintosh G3/300 MiniTower (upgraded to 500 MHz)
iMac DV 400 MHz

All of them are fully functional except one of the 7300/200's (missing a SCSI hard drive).


----------



## senne (Jan 5, 2004)

4 macs in use: iMac 700Mhz G3 Special Edition, iMac 1Ghz G4 17", eMac 800Mhz G4, iMac 333Mhz G3

4 not in use: iBook 300Mhz G3, Mac SE, Performa 6400/300, Mac LC

My dad tested the Apple II, before they were available in stores, for a magazine called "Test Aankoop" , you know.. that magazine that is running a case against 4 major Record Companies right now. ("Test Achats")

First mac in house was a 10.000 euro Lisa! But my dad trew it away!!!!! damn.


----------



## daedbird (Jan 5, 2004)

Its like I can't get past beige

I have:
2 Mac Classic II (always meaning to turn one into a fishtank)
2 LC575s (incl. my first Mac)
1 5200/75 (I think the first Mac with a chronically failing hard drive)
1 8600 (w/ G4 400, ATA card supporting CDRW and 80 gig drive


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 5, 2004)

Work - 2.0Ghz Dual G5, 20" display
          Dell 866Mhz Desktop

Home - 1.25Ghz G4 SP MDD (Current model)
           533Mhz G4 Digital Audio 
           1800+ Athlon

Laptop (home and work) - Dell C640 (about to be upgraded to a D600)


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 5, 2004)

RacerX said:
			
		

> I rarely (if ever) buy new systems. Computers (like cars) lose there value once you start using them. You could have saved money buying a slightly used PowerBook instead of a brand new one and spent that money on apps... or food!



I've never found particularly good deals on used Mac stuff.  If you look on eBay, I consistently see 6 month old stuff going for MAYBE 5-10% lower than the price of the brand new models (with new warranties, etc).  This is great for Mac owners - our systems are REALLY holding value (what 4 year old PC can still get  500-800 dollars US?), but bad for new owners looking for a deal.

That said, I've also found some good deals, they're just VERY difficult to find.


----------



## Pippin (Jan 6, 2004)

Dual 1.8 G5, Powerbook Ti 867mhz, iMac 1.25 17" My Great macs!

Powerbook 5300, Quadra 840av, Preforma 450, Mac Plus+ baby!

Want any photos give me a shout.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 6, 2004)

Me - Just one, (In my Sig)

PowerMac G4 Cube 500MHz...


----------



## pds (Jan 6, 2004)

Things have changed since April---

The dv imac was adopted by a graduate from parental custody 
The tangerine iBook morphed into a 14 inch icebook and subsequently shrank to a 12 inch model.
Santa brought the undergraduates an eMac which liberated the icebook from being overworked and underpaid...


----------



## kingtj (Jan 6, 2004)

Because I work in the computer service industry, I have an "above average" number of computers (both PC and Mac) lying around my basement.  I typically try to keep at least 2 or 3 functional, used machines handy for cases where someone requests a "loaner" while theirs is being fixed, or cases where they want to buy a complete system cheap.

Myself though, I own 2 newer Macs that I use regularly; a new Aluminum Powerbook 15" I got for Xmas, and a dual 2.0Ghz G5 tower I bought for a 10% discount on the "night of the Panther" at my local Apple store.

I believe I have a total of 6 Macs around the house right now though.  My 2 year old daughter has a PowerMac 5500/250 running MacOS 9.1 that's loaded with learning games.  I have a PowerMac 7600 with a Sonnet G4 accelerator and PCI Ultra-ATA 100 EIDE card in it, also running MacOS 9.1 - which I keep around for backwards compatibility with older Mac apps I might want to use.  (It has a nice SCSI scanner on it too, that has no OS X support.  I often use it to create PDF documents from scanned paperwork.)  The last 2 Macs are an old IIsi with MacOS 7.6.1 on it and an "all in one" beige G3 system that I'm tinkering around with.  (It occasionally freezes up, but swapping the RAM only results in changes in the frequency with which it hangs.  So far, none of the RAM I tried fully resolved the issue.  The SCSI zip drive I added to it doesn't work either.)

Other than that, my wife and I own a couple of PCs that are in our "computer room" upstairs.  (She hates the Mac, so she tends to play MMORPG type games on either of the 2 PCs.)




			
				Giaguara said:
			
		

> How many Macs do you have? List other OS - computers and the other's computers on the same house, but the basic thing to count is the Macs ...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 6, 2004)

16-20 Macs?  That's a category I'd love to be in....


----------



## nmm88 (Jan 6, 2004)

eMac 1ghz Combo Panther Airport Extreme
First Mac! Loving it.
Also have my old dell deskop which runs Windows 2k, and Red Hat Linux.


----------



## Canada-Man (Jan 6, 2004)

I have an iMac Flat Panel 700 MHz with 10.3.2, and a PowerBook 5300cs with Mac OS 8.1. My dad has a Performa 5215CD with Mac OS 8.1

The one I prefer is my iMac, of course...


----------



## Hypernate (Jan 7, 2004)

333mHz Blue Rev. B iMac - OS X 10.2

700mHz Lamp iMac - OS X 10.3

800mHz G4 iBook 12" - OS X 10.3

Mum's - 1gHz G4 iBook 14" - OS X 10.3

Dad's - 500mHz G4 PowerBook Ti - OS 9.2.2


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

I could have sworn I posted in here...

iMac, 400 Mhz G3 (mine)
Power Mac G3, 233 Mhz G3 (family computer)
iBook, 233 Mhz G3, Indigo (mom's)
Power Mac 7300, 400 Mhz G3 (sister's)
Power Mac G4, 1.25 Ghz dual G4 (dad's)
And several older 68K machines in the garage.


----------



## MacMuppet (Jan 8, 2004)

Powermac G4 500Mhz (processor upgrade from 400Mhz) Radeon 9000, 640Mb RAM, Panther.
Powermac G3 300Mhz (Jumper clocked from 233) Tower, 512, Jaguar (about to sell this).


----------



## senne (Jan 8, 2004)

a more interesting question would be: "Who has the oldest Mac on macosx.com"?


----------



## TheMooseIsLoose (Jan 9, 2004)

Power Mac G4 Quicksilver 867 MHz

When it comes time, I'll replace my Sony laptop with either a Power Book or iBook (depending what the iBook offerings are) and my aging Windows desktop with my current G4 (after I buy a new G5, of course).   Wi-Fi networking Mac with PCs is not a fun way of spending your day...   

I'm longing for the simpler days of an all-Mac household.  I switched and never looked back.


----------



## rjkcosnt (Jan 9, 2004)

I currently only have 4,  1 powerbook G4  867mhz 15",  1 iMac Graphite,  1 original iMac 233mhz "bondi",  and 1 iBook 14",  I have had an additional 4 others,  the first was a 460 performa, the second was a 6400 power pc and the third one was a 6500 power pc and the forth one was, wow I forgot what it was sorry,  but I have loved everyone of them and I really love my original 233mhz Bondi, which is what I am using right now,  and I have installed panther 10.3.2 on it and it runs great, the only thing not original is that I have changed the hard drive to one out of a 13gb iMac Graphite.  
Ron Haas


----------



## rjkcosnt (Jan 9, 2004)

senne said:
			
		

> a more interesting question would be: "Who has the oldest Mac on macosx.com"?



I know I do not have the oldest but maybe I have the oldest original iMac 233mhz  Bondi,,   I bought it the day they were released, and everything is original except for the hard drive which I upgraded to a 13gb, but I still have the original hard drive that came in the iMac, and box including all papers and styrofoam

ron haas


----------



## RacerX (Jan 10, 2004)

Updated list.

Macs:
 
*Milnor:* PowerBook G3 (with G4/500): Mac OS X v.10.2.6 *
*Euclid:* iMac: Mac OS X v10.2.6 (also Mac OS 9.2.1 & Mac OS 9.0.4) *
*n/a:* iMac: n/a
*Penrose:* Power Macintosh 7500 (with a 604e/220): Mac OS X Server 1.2 (Rhapsody 5.6) *
*Fermi:* PowerMac 7100 (with G3/266): Mac OS 8.6 *
*n/a:* Power Macintosh 6400/200: Mac OS 8.6 
*Doyle:* PowerBook Duo 280: Mac OS 8.1 
*HAL 9000:* Quadra 950: Mac OS 8.1 *
*SAL 9000:* Quadra 900: Mac OS 8.1 
*Bonnet:* Quadra 700: A/UX 3.0.1 
*n/a:* Macintosh IIci: Mac OS 7.6 
*n/a:* Macintosh IIcx: System 7.0.1 
*n/a:* Macintosh LC II: System 7.1
*n/a:* Macintosh IIvx: n/a

non-Macs: 

*Newton:* Apple MessagePad 120: Newton 2.0 *
*n/a:* Apple IIc: n/a 
*Feynman:* IBM ThinkPad 760ED: Rhapsody 5.1 *
*Riemann:* DEC Celebris XL5133: Rhapsody 5.1 
*n/a:* DEC Venturis: n/a (formerly running OPENSTEP 4.2) 
*Gauss:* SGI Indy: IRIX 6.2 *
*Euler:* SGI IRIS Indigo: IRIX 5.3 
*Morse:* SGI IRIS Indigo: IRIX 5.3 
*Archimedes:* Sun SPARCclassic: Solaris 7 
*n/a:* Sun SPARCclassic: n/a (formerly running Solaris 2.4)

* denoted systems in active daily use


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 21, 2004)

I know I'm late to this party, but here goes:


Macintosh Quadra 650 33 MHz w/ 114 MB RAM (System 7.5.5 & NetBSD 1.6.1)
Macintosh Performa 631CD w/ 64 MB RAM (upgraded to a Power Mac 6300 100 MHz via mobo change...not being used at the moment)
Power Mac G4 Dual 1.42 GHz w/ 512 MB RAM (at work, Jaguar Server)

I would include the PowerBook G4 12 inch that's going to be ordered for me, but that's still vaporware until it actually shows up.  

As for the non-Mac computers, here they are:

Athlon XP 2400+ PC @ 2 GHz w/ 512 MB RAM, Windoze XP Pro SP1
Pentium II PC @ 400 MHz w/ 160 MB RAM, Windoze 98SE (My son's computer for his kiddie games.)
Dell Dimension L600R PIII 600 MHz w/ 256 MB RAM, Windoze 2000 Advanced Server SP4 (This is currently acting as my router, but I'm planning on installing Linux in the near future.)
AMD 5x86 PR-133 @100 MHz w/ 96 MB RAM (It was once a Linux box, but now is not being used for anything.  This was my wife's old computer.)
486-DX2 66 MHz (Gathering dust in the closet)
386-SX motherboard (about to be tossed)

The Dell I got for about 50 bucks with hard drive and CD-ROM drive.  It was from my wife's cousin who decided he didn't like the original case and transplanted everything into a nicer black case.  It's all good, since I just need it for function, not form (although it does look good in the current case)...plus, it was a complete system for 50 bucks....couldn't pass that up, even for a PC.

I'm also supposed to be getting a motherboard from an old Compaq.  Looks like it's an old Celeron 400 MHz system, so I'll be giving that away ASAP (I prefer to put my Cely 300a to use than hold on to that mobo/cpu).  Since my sister can't afford anything but is in dire need of a computer, I think I'll give that to her since it's perfect for what she needs.

Anyways, there it is.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jan 22, 2004)

Mac Plus
Mac IIsi
PowerMac 8100/80AV
PowerMac 7500/100 (upgraded to 200mhz 604e, running Yellow Dog Linux, Rhapsody, OS9) (My favorite Mac)
PowerMac G4 400mhz.
15" Powerbook 1.25Ghz


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 22, 2004)

I have 2 at present, one of which is a server that I am configuring for my father's office.

Actually, between me, my family, and my Dad's office, I am directly responsible for the purchase of at least 16 Macs since 1986...  Maybe I should get a medal or something...


----------



## RacerX (Jan 22, 2004)

Nummi_G4 said:
			
		

> PowerMac 7500/100 (upgraded to 200mhz 604e, running Yellow Dog Linux, Rhapsody, OS9) (My favorite Mac)



Yeah, I finally decided I had to have one of those myself (which I added to my collection not too long ago). Nice little system.


----------



## Zidion (Jan 23, 2004)

I have 0 right now  I hoep toget my first mac by the end of this month  I nice powerbook.


----------



## xyz (Jan 24, 2004)

I have two (a dual 500 G4 tower and an iBook)... unless you count the Mac Classic in the garage.  Of course, I can't even count the total number of Macs I've had since my late arrival to the Mac scene in 198*5*.


----------

